# Gnome 2.18

## skormel

Hoy mirando el portage he visto que gnome 2.18 ya está en ~ por lo que he procedido a crear el archivo /etc/portage/packages.keywords/gnome18 con el siguiente contenido,

```

gnome-base/gnome

>=gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.0

>=gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0

>=www-client/epiphany-2.18.0

>=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.17.4

>=x11-libs/libwnck-2.18.0

>=gnome-base/eel-2.18.0.1

>=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.17.93

>=dev-libs/atk-1.18.0

>=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.18.0

>=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.0

>=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.17.3

>=x11-wm/metacity-2.17.8

>=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.0

>=x11-libs/pango-1.15.4

>=gnome-extra/yelp-2.18.0

>=app-arch/file-roller-2.18.0

>=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.9.14

>=gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0

>=app-text/evince-0.8.0

>=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.17.1

>=gnome-base/gconf-2.18.0.1

>=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.10.0

>=gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.17.4

>=gnome-extra/zenity-2.18.0

>=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.1

>=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.18.0

>=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-0.1

>=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1

>=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.9.92

>=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.17.0

>=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.17.92

>=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.17.0

>=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.0

>=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.14.0

>=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.0.1

>=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.0

>=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.0

>=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.17.4

>=gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.0.1

>=gnome-base/gdm-2.18.0

sys-auth/consolekit

>=media-sound/esound-0.2.37

>=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.10.0

>=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.18.0

>=x11-libs/vte-0.15.3

>=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0

>=app-editors/gedit-2.18.0

>=gnome-base/control-center-2.18.0

>=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.18.0

>=sys-apps/hal-0.5.8

app-misc/hal-info

>=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0

>=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.18.0

>=x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.3

>=net-misc/vino-2.18.0

>=mail-client/evolution-2.10.0

>=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.0

>=media-gfx/eog-2.18.0.1

>=media-video/totem-2.18.0

>=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.8

>=app-admin/sabayon-2.18.0

>=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.18.0

>=dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.8

>=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.18.0

>=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.18.0

```

Con lo que ya puedo instalar gnome-2.18 sin necesidad de hacer un ACCEPT_KEYWORDS

Que os sirva a los interesados en probar la nuevo versión de gnome.

Un saludo

----------

## pacho2

¿Has probado "autounmask"?

```

[I] app-portage/autounmask

     Available versions:  0.15 (~)0.21

     Installed versions:  0.21(21:47:30 14/06/07)

     Homepage:            http://download.mpsna.de/opensource/autounmask/

     Description:         autounmask - Unmasking packages the easy way

```

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## ekz

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> ¿Has probado "autounmask"?
> 
> 

 

Lo uso siempre, pero no había pensado en este caso! Como también desenmascara dependencias.. solo habría que quitar la mascara del meta-paquete de gnome   :Very Happy: 

Aunque no tengo mucho tiempo estos días, si no con gusto instalo gnome en testing

SAludos

----------

## Howlett

Gnome 2.18 ya está estable para ~amd64. Para ~x86 creo que aún no:

http://gentoo-portage.com/gnome-base/gnome

----------

## Pep

Se comenta que mañana estará estable para x86

----------

## ekz

Jeje, es que no aguanté tanta espera. Ya migré a XFCE

SAludos

----------

## Howlett

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Jeje, es que no aguanté tanta espera. Ya migré a XFCE
> 
> SAludos

 

Sí, la verdad es que esta vez han tardado mucho en marcarlo como estable. Yo ya estoy actualizado y salvo unos problemas al compilar los paquetes que pude solucionar gracias a magia budú ya está todo perfecto. Aunque si todo va bien poco voy a durar con este entorno porque en septiembre se supone que sale ya la versión 2.20 ¿no?

----------

## Pep

Sí, concretamente el 19. Esperemos que no tarden otra vez 5 meses en pasarlo a estable.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Pep wrote:*   

> Sí, concretamente el 19. Esperemos que no tarden otra vez 5 meses en pasarlo a estable.

 

Todo el mundo parece pensar que existe discriminación hacia gnome, cuando la verdad es esta:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/index.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/gnome/index.xml

8 devs contra 13, sin contar conque algunos de los miembros del grupo de kde son de lo más activo que hay en la comunidad de Gentoo. Por esto, los bugs se resuelven antes.

Un paquete tarda en llegar a estable según los reportes de bugs y parches que los usuarios puedan mandar. Nadie tiene la culpa de que gnome tarde más en estabilizarse, supongo. Hablo desde un punto de vista neutral (no soy usuario de kde, y no tengo alergia a los programas gtk, uso bastantes). Estoy cansadillo de ver siempre a los usuarios de gnome quejándose de esto mismo, si quieren aligerar las cosas, lo que tienen que hacer es desenmascarar los paquetes, instalarlos y mandar reportes de fallos y parches a bugzilla. Y si es posible, contactar con el equipo de gnome y ayudar en lo que se pueda. Si la comunidad gnome fuera más activa, los paquetes saldrían antes, de eso no tengo la menor duda.

Solo una opinión, pero creo que algo de razón llevo  :Razz: 

----------

## Howlett

No, si yo no me quejo de que hayan tardado en marcarlo como estable. Sí que molesta un poco, pero suficiente hace ya la comunidad del software libre como para encima andar exigiendo que las cosas vayan más rápidas.

Si hubiese tenido mucha prisa, me habría instalado la versión enmascarada y habría liado con los problemas.

Por mí, que tarden todo lo que quieran si con eso se consigue el paquete (en este caso todo el sistema Gnome) sea estable.

Si algo tenemos que tener los usuarios de Linux es paciencia.

----------

## Pep

Hola i92guboj,

Yo tampoco me quejo. Es más, estoy muy agradecido a la comunidad por poner a nuestra disposición un escritorio que tiene todo lo que necesito. Sólo que me gustaría que no se tardase tanto tiempo en pasarlo a estable, aunque tampoco me importa esperar.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Pep wrote:*   

> Hola i92guboj,
> 
> Yo tampoco me quejo. Es más, estoy muy agradecido a la comunidad por poner a nuestra disposición un escritorio que tiene todo lo que necesito. Sólo que me gustaría que no se tardase tanto tiempo en pasarlo a estable, aunque tampoco me importa esperar.
> 
> Saludos.

 

No digo que sea vuestro caso concreto. Pero coincidireis conmigo en que es una idea bastante extendida. Muchos piensan que en Gentoo se considera a Gnome como algo secundario y se da preferencia a KDE. Yo no lo veo así.

Tan solo quería explicar el por qué de dicha supuesta preferencia. Si Gnome tarda más en desbloquearse es simplemente porque hay menos gente que quiera trabajar en él, y tarda más en llegar a estable por esa misma razón. Está en manos de la comunidad de usuarios de Gnome en Gentoo el darle la vuelta a la situación.

----------

## JotaCE

```
localhost ~ # emerge --pretend --update --deep --newuse world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gconf-2.18.0.1 [2.14.0] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.1 [2.6.0] 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.10.3 [0.8.0] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.18.0 [2.16.0] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.18.0 [2.16.1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9 [0.8] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.8.1 [0.6.0] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.18.2 [2.16.1] USE="python%*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgtop-2.14.9 [2.14.8] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.0 [2.12.1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.4.10 [1.4.6] USE="-opengl%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gail-1.18.0 [1.9.3] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxklavier-3.2 [3.1] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0 [2.4.3] 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.38 [0.2.36-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.21-r1 [0.20] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/vte-0.16.6-r1 [0.14.2] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.10.2 [2.8.2-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 [1.95.8] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.8 [0.8.7] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.14.3 [2.14.1] 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.1  USE="pam -debug" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.18.3 [2.16.2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.63 [2.62] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-227 [225] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.18.1 [2.16.3-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.18.2 [2.16.3] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.0 [2.12.1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/metacity-2.18.5 [2.16.3] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.18.2 [2.16.1] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/zenity-2.18.2 [2.16.3] 

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.18.0 [2.16.0] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.18.1 [2.16.3] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34-r1 [2.34] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libgksu-2.0.4 [2.0.0] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.18.0 [2.16.0] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1-r2 [2.16.1-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.18.2 [2.16.1] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.18.0 [2.16.0] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gdm-2.18.4 [2.16.7] USE="branding%*" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.18.1 [2.16.1] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.18.2 [2.16.3] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-2.18.2 [2.16.2] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.10.2 [1.8.3-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.10.0 [1.8.0] 

[ebuild  NS   ] gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.14.3  USE="-debug -static" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.18.0 [2.16.0-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.18.1 [2.16.2] USE="-xulrunner%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.9.14 [5.8.25-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.18.0 [2.16.0] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.18.1 [2.16.1] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/vino-2.18.1 [2.16.0-r1] USE="-keyring% -libnotify%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.18.3 [2.16.3] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/eel-2.18.0.1 [2.16.3] 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/epiphany-2.18.2 [2.16.3] USE="spell%* -xulrunner%" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.14.2-r1 [2.14.2] USE="-xulrunner%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.18.1 [2.16.1] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.10.0 [2.8.0] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/alacarte-0.11.3-r1 [0.10.2] 

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/evolution-2.10.2 [2.8.3-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/eog-2.18.2 [2.16.3] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1-r1 [2.16.3] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.18.1 [2.16.2-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/fast-user-switch-applet-2.18.0 [2.16.0] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.18.3 [2.16.3] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.18.2 [2.16.3] 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/totem-2.18.2 [2.16.5] USE="-seamonkey% -xulrunner%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/file-roller-2.18.4 [2.16.3] 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/evince-0.8.3 [0.6.1-r3] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.18.0 [2.16.1] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.18.0 [2.16.0] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.18.2.1 [2.16.3] USE="-opengl%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.18.1 [2.16.2-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/gedit-2.18.1-r1 [2.16.2-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.17.0 [2.15.0-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.18.3 [2.16.3] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/control-center-2.18.1 [2.16.3] USE="-esd%" 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.18.2-r1 [2.16.2-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.18.0-r2 [2.16.2-r1] USE="gnome%* -doc%" 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-2.18.2-r1 [2.16.3] USE="-mono%" 

[blocks B     ] <gnome-base/control-center-2.17.0 (is blocking gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.18.2)
```

Segun esto gnome habria pasado a estable o no??? 

el problema no es el paquete control-center que marca un bloqueo sino [ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 [1.95.8]  que por su puesto es externo al proyecto gnome, y que, junto a XML-Parser me dio una cantidad de problemas importantes al intentar actualizar gnome. finalmente mejor recurrir a san stage4 para instalar un respaldo.

----------

## Howlett

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> el problema no es el paquete control-center que marca un bloqueo sino [ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 [1.95.8]  que por su puesto es externo al proyecto gnome, y que, junto a XML-Parser me dio una cantidad de problemas importantes al intentar actualizar gnome. finalmente mejor recurrir a san stage4 para instalar un respaldo.

 

Todo eso me pasó a mi. Te comento lo que hice:

 Para el bloqueo desinstalé el paquete control-center. No pasa nada porque luego te va a instalar el nuevo.

 El XML-Parser también me dio muchos dolores de cabeza. Al final lo solucioné re-emergiendolo. Para probar si te va bien después de emergerlo prueba a emerger el paquete intltool, que es el que da problemas. Si compila el paquete es que puedes seguir adelante.

 Con Expat también lo pase muy mal. Lo que hice fue guiarme por lo que te dice al final de emergerlo:

```
revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0
```

Espero que sirva de ayuda.

----------

## Pep

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Pep wrote:*   Hola i92guboj,
> 
> Yo tampoco me quejo. Es más, estoy muy agradecido a la comunidad por poner a nuestra disposición un escritorio que tiene todo lo que necesito. Sólo que me gustaría que no se tardase tanto tiempo en pasarlo a estable, aunque tampoco me importa esperar.
> 
> Saludos. 
> ...

 

Tienes toda la razón. Saludos.

----------

